# You know when you are addicted.....



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

....or just plain crazy when your out on the river in Feb. with 34 degree water temp. and you see a sign like this! Maybe it should have read, "you should be at home", but you can't catch them from the couch!(that sign is usually above the parking area for the trucks)
All in all a good day, awesome weather and we did get one 12 # channel for our efforts.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Sometime the sign`s are right there.You just don`t catch it in time.Untill the end of the day. Nice channel cat.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful fish and a great picture.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

is the scioto up that much?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and Mellon were headed to Tanners this morning but a last minute call from Doc stopped us as he stated that the ramp would be several feet under water ( the parking lot would be under water) so we bank fished instead. always next week, we hope...

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Bink.... nice channel!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

How did you and Mellon do?


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

LOLOL. I had to laugh when I saw this post. The last time I was out on the Ohio River there were entire trees floating by the boat ramp. We had to get out and push trees and logs away from the ramp just to put in. I even saw a water heater go floating by. The ride up stream was very slow and nerve racking. Coming back to the ramp after dark was a challenge also. I like to think we are die hards even though some would say we were knuckle heads.  

Nice fish by the way. Makes it all worth it doesn't it.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

May hats off to you guys,lol. I don't feel so bad now though. Criss calls me Saturday afternoon and tells me he is picking up some minnows so we can crappie fish. I said ok, but is'nt there ice on the lake. He said yes,but we can bust it. 1.5" to 2" is harder to bust than you think! We used this trapping drag he had tied to a 50' rope and commenced to hacking away at it until we had an opening. We did avoid bodily injury and caught 31 crappie. I'm still waiting to see if we end up on America's Funniest Video's or in the local paper.

Here is a pic....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That's awsome Tom, proves it's worth going out regardless of the weather!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone fish out on the river yesterday? Team Smack decided to fish a feeder stream to the Ohio River yesterday. We used a small 14 ft boat with a trolling motor. There were three of us in that little boat. I could see barges gong up the river thats how close we were to the mighty Ohio River. It wasn't easy getting the boat in the water, but we managed. Our bait of choice was frozen skipjack. We tried to fish close to where we put in, but didn't get any bites so we moved futher up stream. We set up again and started fishing. I got the first bite and landed a blue cat about 2 lb. My buddy in the middle of the boat started getting bit and ended up with three fish, two channel cats and a blue. THe biggest was the channel cat it weighed a little over 8 lbs on the bogo. We started fishing our way back to where we put in when the front came through. Strong gusts and rain hammered us as we tried to get back. I was in the front of the boat and got soaked to the bone by rollers coming over the front. The wind was blowing hard right in our faces and made it difficult to get back. We then had to find where we put in. The trees in the water all look alike at night! We found our spot and then had to drag the boat back to the truck. I'm gettin too old for this nonsense. Still had a blast. Caught some fish and hung out with the Smack boys. It's all good.


----------

